# Framing Nailer for home use?



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I am going to be doing some projects in the coming years that will require me to do some framing. I have pneumatic trim nailers, but not anything large enough to do framing with.

I am not a contractor, nor do I anticipate using the nailer terribly often. The first project it will be used for is building the 'ladder frames' for installing a trayed ceiling. Beyond that, I will be finishing my basement (~1200sqft) over the next couple of years. I can't really think of any other plans that would require more than the trim-nailers that I already have.

If I buy a cheapo gun from harbor freight, etc. - will it be good enough? Should I lean towards getting a used name-brand nailer from ebay? Just bite the bullet and buy a more expensive nailer brand-new? I'd try to borrow/rent one, but when the basement project comes along, it's not going to get finished all at once, and I wouldn't want to have someone else's tool for an extended period of time - and I hate borrowing tools.


----------



## mikey48 (Dec 6, 2007)

I do small remodels and home repair. I do have a framing a hammer and it does come in handy with lots of framing. My last job was doing a shed roof. I hand lots of cross framing between the trusses. Standing on a ladder and shooting the cross brace while holding the cross brace was just to risky for me so I hand nailed it. The hammer also is a lot lighter than the nailer. Also when using the nailer in dirty areas it will blow dust right back at you. I do like it for nailing fencing. For the jobs you are doing maybe you might want to buy a real nice hammer.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You don't want a cheap nailer. You will just end up fighting it and some of them are so poorly built I think they are dangerous. I would check Craig's List, eBay and even local pawn shops that specialize in tools to see if you can pick up something used but in good shape and of some quality.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Based on your usage, used or recon name brand. How about a palm nailer?


----------



## Smitty258 (May 12, 2009)

I'm in the same situation as you, and I've been looking at the Porter Cable FR350R. It has stellar reviews and goes for $180 brand new at Home Depot.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

I second the P-C FR350A. Save some money and buy the recon: http://www.cpoworkshop.com/reconditioned_tools/nailers_and_staplers/framing_nailers/


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

If you buy a framing gun, just make sure it takes full headed nails.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

47_47 said:


> Based on your usage, used or recon name brand. How about a palm nailer?


I never considered a palm nailer, that might just fit the bill. Actually, I'd probably get more use out of it than a large framing nailer. Anyone have any makes/models they like/don't like?


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Nobody wants to swing a hammer anymore. 
For palm nailers, I've got the Grizzly ($20) and the micro grip rite ($50) for tight areas. Both work very well but the larger Grizzly has more umph. Both are easy to take apart to clean.


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 26, 2009)

You are not going to want to use a palm nailer to finish a basement. I would go with the Porter Cable FR350R for home use. I would stay away from reconditioned guns as they do not come with a warranty. The rebuild kits if necessary will cost you what you think you are saving with a reconditioned gun. If you cannot rebuild a gun by yourself it will end up costing you more than a new gun. I would also recommend getting the rafter hanger for the gun (you may have to order it seperately). 

Whatever you decide spend the money and buy a good quality tool rather than purchasing something you think may get you by. Consider factors such as tooless depth adjustment, toolless jamb clearing, versatility, rounds held, overall size, reliability, availability of fasteners, range of fasteners that can be used both length and diameter, rapid fire vs. sequential fire or both (some guns come with a "switch" allready installed others must be converted). You may also want to consider a coil framer. They are more expensive and heavier but fire alot more nails.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

FR350 or the PC Coil350. For the dollar they really cant be beat. I know I will get hollered at LOL LOL I own the FR and the Coil 250 so I speak from experience. The next question you will ask I will answer now. ROFLOL
the 250 and 350 designations are the nail sizes. The 250 will shoot up to a 10 and the 350 shoots the equivalent of a 16, both are FULL Head guns. DO NOT get a clipped head gun. If you are NOT working in tight spaces the FR is great but it is a BIG gun, My choice is the coil nailer, holds way more nails, a bit heavier but to me easier to use.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd agree with the no palm nailer. Not for a basement finish. Look for a new framer on sale or closeout at HD or Lowes. Buy name brand. They can be had for under $300.00 (even not on sale) and sometimes for much less if it's time for a new model to come out. Pick up several different models and see how they feel. Comfortable grip and balance will be a consideration, especially working overhead. I wouldn't go the "China Freight" route for a nail gun......


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 26, 2009)

> FR350 or the PC Coil350. For the dollar they really cant be beat. I know I will get hollered at LOL LOL I own the FR and the Coil 250 so I speak from experience.


 Kind of heavy artillery for a cabinetmaker Sky. :tank::laughing::tt2::brows::thumbup:


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

ARI001: MY CABINETS NEVER NEVER COME APART :laughing::lol:
Truth be told for many many years I did remodeling, etc. Have built several additions, only couple houses Nothing like everyday framing. But I never liked swinging a damn 22 oz'r. For new construction I was a trimmer, even there as you know damn framers :}:}:} never know what those little lines are nor what the damn thing that holds that springy thing with all those lines are, seems most have no damn Idea what opening sizes are for doors ROFLMFAO. 
Now that I am in those "senior" days and some health issues I have downsized to doing cabinets, built ins the " one of's"


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I bought the Porter 350 to build my addition
I had some reg framing nails so I figured I'd use them up 1st building the garage walls
Went so fast that I bought another 50 lb bucket of nails
I was on the 3rd floor (attic) before I realized I had bought the Porter :laughing:
I ended up bringing it back

But it was the gun I had decided on


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Dave,Dave: Ya didnt read those destructions again did ya? ROFLMAO 
PC says in the manual YA gotta take it outta da box and hook it up fer it to do any :laughing::yes::thumbup::whistling2:good LOL LOL LOL


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 26, 2009)

skymaster said:


> Dave,Dave: Ya didnt read those destructions again did ya? ROFLMAO
> PC says in the manual YA gotta take it outta da box and hook it up fer it to do any :laughing::yes::thumbup::whistling2:good LOL LOL LOL


You're supposed to read those? I thought they where just for when their was no toilet paper in the porta johns. :no::laughing:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I think I'd have to actually unwrap it from the plastic & open the case before I could read the instructions :laughing:


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I have a P.C. - FR 350, 2"-3-1/2", .113-.148 nails, used twice. First time it shot 5 nails, magazine guts spilled, had it pro fixed by mobile nail supplier. Got it back, shot 4 nails, mag chucked again, never got it fixed. In the garage, wanting to sell it for $100, haven't had a garage sale yet.... Like brand new and looks pretty. I use the Hitachi's or Senco or DeWalt, depends on the application.
Be safe, Gary


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

roflmfao


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I guess I did get some use out of it after all.... I'll sell it next summer with the 12' aluminum boat, oars, and other two anchors....
Be safe, Gary


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 26, 2009)

GBR in WA said:


> I guess I did get some use out of it after all.... I'll sell it next summer with the 12' aluminum boat, oars, and other two anchors....
> Be safe, Gary


:laughing:


----------

